# 'Significant new evidence' cited in 1961 death of U.N.'s Hammarskjold



## pardus (Sep 29, 2014)

> The 61-page report of the Hammarskjold Commission, a panel of prominent international jurists, brings to light the probable existence of "significant new evidence" that would provide conclusive proof of whether the plane was shot down by a second aircraft reported by numerous witnesses to have been in the vicinity just before the crash.
> 
> But the vital evidence that could confirm or finally rule out foul play -- tape recordings of communications with the doomed plane and among those monitoring the diplomacy and superpower wrangling around the Congo -- resides with the U.S. National Security Agency, which continues to classify the materials as "top secret."





http://www.latimes.com/world/worldn...ash-death-evidence-20130909-story.html#page=1



I for one would be very interested indeed in seeing who/what was actually behind this plane crash.


----------



## pardus (Aug 2, 2016)

*UN to probe whether iconic secretary-general Dag Hammarskjold was assassinated*


----------



## SpitfireV (Aug 2, 2016)

Fucking hell.


----------



## Gunz (Aug 3, 2016)

About fucking time.

I remember when this happened and my parents talking about it. It was huge news because at the time events in the Congo were front page.

There were many possibilities and any number of suspects. The circumstances were extremely suspicious. There was a great deal of animosity toward the UN's use of its troops  to force separatist Katanga into the unification process through aggressive combat operations. And a growing fear that Katanga, once brought back into the fold, would be susceptible to Communist influence.

Just weeks before Hammarskjold's plane went down the UN had issued an ultimatum to Tshombe to submit Katanga to the central government, which he rejected. Then the UN ordered its troops to use whatever force necessary to arrest Katangese ministers and any mercenaries working for Tshombe. So, while I don't exactly buy a CIA assassination plot, the table was certainly set for action against the UN.


----------



## Devildoc (Aug 3, 2016)

My first degree was poli sci; I wrote a paper on this event (UN intervention in the Congo) that a prof used in part as a chapter of a book.  This event has always fascinated me.


----------



## CQB (Aug 4, 2016)

Ok, pray tell...


----------

